# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Vieques...the next St. Bart?

## StBartFan2

This has been our year to find the "next"or perhaps the "old" St Bart.  Posted about Les Saintes last December, now it is Vieques.  It may be St. Bart 25 to 30 years ago..with a Spanish flair.

Getting there:  JFK to SJU on Jet Blue, overnight in Best Western at airport.  Early morning flight to Vieques on Cape Air.  Had a scheduled flight at 8:40...the earliest of the day, but they had to get a plane to Vieques so we were there by 7:30...before the Car Rental or Hotel opens for the day.  Seamless travel, much easier than gettin to St. Bart.

Hix Island House:  Fantastic!!! Looks intimidating, yet interesting.  Take a look at website Not for everyone.  But incredibly beautiful grounds...rooms are completely open, designed to catch trade winds, no AC, no windows, all concrete, but like luxury camping....indoor out door all at once.  Wonderful low chemical pool. Incredible manangers and staff. Provisions for breakfast in your room, order fresh every day.  Very simple, but luxurious too. Cannot say too many good things about it.

The beaches...island filled with beautirul, almost empty beaches.  Most are off rough dirt roads...Jeep or similar mandatory.  Sun bay is the public beach with easy access...also great.  And the biolumescent bay is something everyone should experience. Navia and Garcia were my favorites.

The island...very lush, over 50% government lands that will never be developed.
Hills with great views of sea and surf...but not as dramatic as SBH. High end luxury villas are being built that rival St. Bart...but it is just starting to develople.  The two towns  Isablel II and Esperanza are being spruced up, and the infrastructure is being improved.  That means work is being done, especially in Esperanza, and there is traffic and noise.  The end results will be charming.

Eats:  Road side stands to luxe restaurants.  The restaurant at Bravo Beach Hotel is a bit of St Bart with sea views.  Media Luna very nice, as was tradewinds for breakfast lunch and dinner.

Shopping: None (I do not go to St. Bart to shop so it is not important to me.) It will come as the island develops.

Safety:  I understand that there is some petty theivery, and that you should be cautious,but we did not have problems.  We felt very safe there, even as a same sex couple.  We were concerned after the recent beating on St. Maarten.  There seem to be three types of people on the island...the original locals...the mainlanders who came many years ago....and the new visitors.  They are all friendly with one another, but at the end of the day go separate ways.  

All in all, a great time, and I would go back in a heartbeat.  I think the island is on the brink of becoming something very special and intimate.  The local population does not want it to become Cancun.  Is it St.Bart?...no.  Will it become a place a beautiful and relaxing as St. Bart..very possible.  I am a sun, book, relax, eat person...it was perfect for me.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks for a great report.  I am very intrigued by Vieques and hope to get there soon!

----------


## Hawke

Very old post and I'm not sure I ever commented on Vieques. In 2002 we rented a house on Vieques. The third day we were there and while we were sleeping a drug addict broke in and stole my wife's pocketbook which included our money. passports and return airline tickets. We were very fortunate that he only kept the money and some jewelry and had dumped out the tickets and passports along the road. The police found the person and recovered our money and my wife's rings and bracelets. They told me that he would be released because tourists never come back for court. I said I will be back which I did . During the trial the prosecutor came out and said the defendant was willing to plead guilty for time served and again suggested I accept because I would not be back. I told him because the man had been found to have a switchblade on his person and probably had it when he broke in, that I would return as many times as needed and spend time on the beach as he was in jail. His lawyer settled for a five year sentence with a minimum of three years behind bars.

----------


## dadto6

Congratulations to you Hawke
You and I are very similar in thought and action

----------


## amyb

Glad that you stuck to your guns. Good for you!

----------


## Jim A

Sooooo...maybe not the next St Barths...

----------


## Hawke

:thumb up: 



> Sooooo...maybe not the next St Barths...



Never quite made it. Maybe the next D.R.

----------


## marybeth

You can see I commented on this post back in 2006. We did eventually make it to Vieques and Culebra. Too lazy to check when but probably 2008. We were not the victims of any crimes and did not feel unsafe. We stayed at Bravo Beach, rented a car and drove all over the island. But the island felt very rustic and I dont recall any luxury villas being built. Also disagree on the food. We had great, fun meals but nothing Id call luxe. 

Leave your LV and Chanel at home and bring your Osprey and Chacos.

I hope the island does not become the next DR, with inclusive mega resorts and all they bring. It IS beautiful, remote and low key. Also it has fantastic beaches that you may literally have to yourself.

FYI Culebra is also very cool, if even more laid back. And the snorkeling is out of this world.

----------


## Hawke

> You can see I commented on this post back in 2006. We did eventually make it to Vieques and Culebra. Too lazy to check when but probably 2008. We were not the victims of any crimes and did not feel unsafe. We stayed at Bravo Beach, rented a car and drove all over the island. But the island felt very rustic and I dont recall any luxury villas being built. Also disagree on the food. We had great, fun meals but nothing Id call luxe. 
> 
> Leave your LV and Chanel at home and bring your Osprey and Chacos.
> 
> I hope the island does not become the next DR, with inclusive mega resorts and all they bring. It IS beautiful, remote and low key. Also it has fantastic beaches that you may literally have to yourself.
> 
> FYI Culebra is also very cool, if even more laid back. And the snorkeling is out of this world.



We went to Vieques on the recomendation of a friend that owns two homes there. We also did not feel unsafe until a drug addict broke in and took my wifes handbag that was lying next to our bed. That might change your view of being unsafe. I went back to make sure he went to jail.

----------


## stbartshopper

Great that you returned to make sure justice was served!

----------

